
Private Intel Firm Buys Location Data to Track People to Their 'Doorstep' - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj454d/private-intelligence-location-data-xmode-hyas
======
sebastien_b
These same guys ran "BorderlessInternet" (webarchive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190216104033/https://borderles...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190216104033/https://borderlessinternet.com/l/lp/index.html)),
a DNS geo-unlocker popular a few years back to watch content from other
countries (like on Netflix).

Goes to show that you can't assume how benign a company on the internet is
going to be later on...

